#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > ΓΟΚ - ΝΟΚ - Κτιριοδομικός >  > > >  >  >  Αποτύπωση με ΓΟΚ - μετρούν τα επιχρίσματα;

## kondylw0

συνάδελφοι:
κάνω αποτύπωση με ΓΟΚ προκειμένου να διαπιστώσω αυθαιρεσίες...προκύπτουν κτίρια παντελώς αυθαίρετα και κτίρια με ελαφρά μεγαλύτερες διαστάσεις από τις προβλεπόμενες (οριακά 2% αυξημένη επιφάνεια χωρίς επίχρισμα)...να δείξω το επίχρισμα α) στο διάγραμμα κάλυψης ή και β) στις κατόψεις ;
Προβληματίζομαι διότι ο Νόμος είναι ασαφής υπό την έννοια ότι  ενώ βάσει του  άρθρου 7 παρ. 6  του Π.Δ. 8/13-7-93 κατά τον *έλεγχο της κατασκευής* δε λαμβάνονται υπ' όψιν τα επιχρίσματα, δεν αναφέρεται πουθενά στο ΓΟΚ ότι η δόμηση του κτιρίου *κατά τη μελέτη* νοείται χωρίς επιχρίσματα. Η πολεοδομία στο Ηράκλειο Κρήτης υποστηρίζει ότι κακώς άδειες που είχαν εκδοθεί με ΓΟΚ δε συμπεριέλαβαν στη μελέτη και τα επιχρίσματα...

Μια λύση είναι να δείχνω το επίχρισμα στις κατόψεις, αλλά όχι στο διάγραμμα κάλυψης...
εσείς τι λέτε;

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν θυμάμαι αν υπάρχει κάποια εγκύκλιος για τον ΓΟΚ 1985 που να διευκρινίζει το θέμα.
Εκείνο όμως που μπορώ να πω με σιγουριά είναι ότι η πρακτική επί δεκαετίες στις πολεοδομίες του νομού Θεσσαλονίκης και Χαλκιδικής ήταν τα επιχρίσματα να μην υπολογίζονται στη δόμηση.
Στα δε αρχιτεκτονικά σχέδια (διάγραμμα κάλυψης, κατόψεις, τομές, όψεις) δεν αποτυπώνονταν.

Ίσως η πρακτική αυτή να προέκυψε λόγω της αναφοράς στον τρόπο ελέγχου των κατασκευών.

Γενικώς θα συνιστούσα τα επιχρίσματα να μην αποτυπώνονται πουθενά σε σχέδια που αφορούν κατασκευές προ ΚΕΝΑΚ.
Στις μετρήσεις δε που κάνουμε για τον έλεγχο αυθαιρεσιών δεν συνυπολογίζουμε τα πάχη των επιχρισμάτων και των τυχόν επενδύσεων.

----------

